
Show HN: Tool to organize and refine ideas – Walling - elmasryahmed
https://walling.app
======
elmasryahmed
Hey everyone! Elmasry here from Walling. I've launched Walling before on
ProductHunt but I'm excited to introduce the tool to HN community.

Whether you're working on a project, researching a topic or writing an
article, you can use Walling to create a Wall to organize and refine your
ideas and thoughts and eventually get a visual overview of your notes side by
side and you can refer back to that wall when you start the actual work.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, feedback or questions!

~~~
vegator
Congratulations, the application looks beautiful and your landing page is
really clear.

My only feedback is that functionally this looks very similar to OneNote,
which is a tool that most of companies have already included in their
Microsoft Office license.

Am I missing any big differentiator?

~~~
elmasryahmed
Hey! Thanks for the feedback :)

Unlike OneNote and other linear layout tools, Walling lets you throw out your
ideas into Bricks and worry later about organizing and revising them and with
those bricks/ideas side by side, Walling empowers you to step back and get a
high level understanding of what you're working on.

